# Finally 50% catch ratio



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Want to go fishing I ask. Yes he says. Make a plan. Got an early start. Worked hard all day putting out over 200 hooks. Picked up 4 nice ones just goofing off. Was real excited anticipating the overnight soak and early start. Went home sore and tired. Aleeve and a good meal off to bed. Buddy show up and we are off in the AM. chilly but nice . Head for the first set and nothing their. No marker, No tag, No trotline. Located tie off and 6 inches of trotline. Ok someone got me. Next is a bush hook. Empty? All the way up the river was cut lines and empty hooks. Still had bait on some sets. That must have been my 50%. The empty ones and cut offs was the thiefs 50%. I don't mind someone snagging a fish or two, But don't take my gear as well. May the Crabs of a thousand whores infest your balls.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Still wound up with a nice catch. I hate assholes.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

The Hired Hand said:


> Want to go fishing I ask. Yes he says. Make a plan. Got an early start. Worked hard all day putting out over 200 hooks. Picked up 4 nice ones just goofing off. Was real excited anticipating the overnight soak and early start. Went home sore and tired. Aleeve and a good meal off to bed. Buddy show up and we are off in the AM. chilly but nice . Head for the first set and nothing their. No marker, No tag, No trotline. Located tie off and 6 inches of trotline. Ok someone got me. Next is a bush hook. Empty? All the way up the river was cut lines and empty hooks. Still had bait on some sets. That must have been my 50%. The empty ones and cut offs was the thiefs 50%. I don't mind someone snagging a fish or two, But don't take my gear as well. May the Crabs of a thousand whores infest your balls.


That STINKS!!!! Gald you're good at tying knots... 
That takes some balls for sure....


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Hope their down river with a frozen prop. Looks Good though!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

That sucks someone stole your gear but at least you still brung some home..... btw, you got dookie on your shirt 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Can’t keep a good man down. You still squashed em. Nice job Hand.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Mark, I Cannot thank you enough for the invite.
Although someone shamelessly helped themselves to the rewards of some hard work, I really enjoyed the time on the water with such a good Friend. 
I got to see some cool stuff like the Grandpa we saw teaching the two young men to shoot some targets. 
Got to see a Big Catfish free it'self from a hook and swim off just moments after you suggested I use a net on him rather than trying to lift him from the water.
Got to understand why you don't cut the trottline tied to the tree loose until you absolutely know for sure there is not a big un on it when putting it away.
Got Startled enough to gasp like a little Gurl when I found there was actually a fish on that little circle hooky thing we spent all day puttin Bait on... 
I Didn't fall in the water or lose a boot in the Mud.
I resisted the constant urge to sample the Bait that smelled pretty darn good................
And APARRANTLY,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I got Dookie on my shirt Too...................lol

Soooooooooooo, A couple days looking at the River in good company as opposed to going to work this week= A great time in my book.
( Really glad the trail camera did not catch me peeing on the River bank. )

Thanks Again Mark...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Good job you two, looks like you had a good time.


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Murphy's Law said:


> That sucks someone stole your gear but at least you still brung some home..... btw, you got dookie on your shirt
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That is buddies shirt.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

The Hired Hand said:


> That is buddies shirt.


Yeah I know, Dennis lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

That sucks, and people suck that do that kind of stealing....I would hide your line which is probably illegal and gps it where you can reach under water with a gaff to retrieve your gear....Or camp out on your gear and shoot the sobs when they come to steal....I would be a mad mfer for sure and too old to put up with that bs...sorry to hear about your fked up experience.......


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

I was mad about it yesterday. Today not so much. Looking at it like a challenge. I am still going to fish but try some new methods. Things are going to get very interesting.


----------



## Capt Glenn Flowers (Jul 26, 2018)

dang that sucks. I hate thieves


----------



## Eatme (May 7, 2019)

Nothing worse than a liar and a thief! Sorry ass people. They probably bragged to their buddies about how many fish the caught too.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Capt Glenn Flowers said:


> dang that sucks. I hate thieves


Have any pointers?


----------



## Eatme (May 7, 2019)

Tie your trot lines to structure under the water where folks are not apt to hook it bass or bream fishing. Try to do the same with your bush hooks. Ive even gone as as far as making my own limbs and stab them in the bank under the water then tie the base of the limb to something just in case the fish pulls it out. Its alot of extra work the first time, but it pays off in the future.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

When I started running the motor for my Dad so he could set lines in YR 50+ years ago you never worried about a thief. Now people will run your lines instead of setting out their own.


----------



## Capt Glenn Flowers (Jul 26, 2018)

Realtor said:


> Have any pointers?


If I had any it would be use black lines with no reflectors. Marking your lines with GPS only. Even still, the thieves may strike.


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Eatme said:


> Tie your trot lines to structure under the water where folks are not apt to hook it bass or bream fishing. Try to do the same with your bush hooks. Ive even gone as as far as making my own limbs and stab them in the bank under the water then tie the base of the limb to something just in case the fish pulls it out. Its alot of extra work the first time, but it pays off in the future.


Three boats on the river that day. 2 bream fisherman and one go fast bass chaser. This bastard came out after dark and ran them. Was there the next morning too early for us not to catch him in the daylight. Going to work on it.


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

billyb said:


> When I started running the motor for my Dad so he could set lines in YR 50+ years ago you never worried about a thief. Now people will run your lines instead of setting out their own.


Very true.


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Capt Glenn Flowers said:


> If I had any it would be use black lines with no reflectors. Marking your lines with GPS only. Even still, the thieves may strike.


Do use the black tar line. No reflectors. Have to tag them per FWC regs. Gps is good idea but with a tag hanging on the line I have still spent 5 minutes looking for that black line. Got to get way up under the brush. trot lines are tied under water. The FWC fines me or the thieves harvest my effort. WTF. Now I am mad again.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I can't believe I missed this report. I'm glad that ya'll caught some fish, despite the asshole's attempt to steal them all. I've caught people stealing fish off my lines before and luckily I stayed out of jail ,but they probably won't rob anymore lines. One day I caught a guy just trolling motoring along and cutting off my lines with a pair of scissors. He had his little boy in the boat with him or he would have toted an ass whipping . He said that my bush hooks were right where he wanted to fish so he was going to cut them all down. I told him if he didn't have his son in the boat that it would have been a bad day for him. He mouthed off again and said that he was going to cut off anymore that he found that he thought would be a good place to fish. I told him that if he cut another one that I was going to hate for his boy to see what was going to happen to his dad. He didn't cut any more. Sometimes people suck !


----------

